# Cinco De Mackerel $1,000 for Top 5 Aggregate Spanish Mackerel



## wahooproductions (Feb 6, 2009)

Orange Beach Marina is putting on a new tournament. Cinco De Mackerel
For details go to the Facebook page...

https://www.facebook.com/CincoDeMackerel

$100 Entry Fee...$1,000 first place plus optional cash categories


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

$1000 top prize?? not expecting a whole lot of boats eh?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

romadfishrman said:


> $1000 top prize?? not expecting a whole lot of boats eh?


$1,000 top prize for a $100 entry fee is pretty damn good. 

10x1 on your money for Spanish, what more do you want?


----------



## wahooproductions (Feb 6, 2009)

Plus $500 for Top Spanish, $500 for Top King and $500 for Top Youth Angler. Trying to have a fun family tournament to kick off the summer season.

Also optional cash awards too...

Great feast on Friday from Bravo's Tacos...


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Might be a cool tournament?


----------



## ironman (Oct 18, 2007)

How is the Youth angler going to work? My 9 year old is dying to fish this tournament. Here is a pic of a decent king he caught a couple years ago.


----------



## wahooproductions (Feb 6, 2009)

From the rules

13.	Youth Angler Points are as follows for the Top Youth Angler Category
a.	Weighed in Spanish Mackerel are 3 points apiece plus weight of fish
b.	King Mackerel are 1 point per pound

Youth anglers are 12 and under...


----------



## straycat (Jul 26, 2008)

wishcould bring my family, but a birthday party ended that

straycat


----------



## ironman (Oct 18, 2007)

Does anyone know if you can trailer the boat to the weigh in or do you have to drive it around to the dock?


----------



## wahooproductions (Feb 6, 2009)

Yes boats will be allowed to be brought by trailer to Orange Beach Marina for weigh-ins


----------

